# P3D Just Got Faster!



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Has anyone else seen this, Tesla is now advertising the P3D 0-60 time at 3.3 seconds! I just got my VIN allocation so I wonder if this is just for the new cars or if everyone will get to shave off a few tenths of a second via update


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

They also lowered the price of the White Interior by $500. No option for FSD anymore, whats up with that?


----------



## Talent (May 16, 2018)

Jay79 said:


> They also lowered the price of the White Interior by $500. No option for FSD anymore, whats up with that?


I was gonna ask, when did they lower it to $1,000? Can I get a refund


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Talent said:


> I was gonna ask, when did they lower it to $1,000? Can I get a refund


They lowered it today, I'm wondering if I still have to pay the extra 500 for it too, and I wonder about the FSD since I ordered my car with it. My IDS is going to call me tomorrow, i'll ask her these questions and report back


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

Talent said:


> I was gonna ask, when did they lower it to $1,000? Can I get a refund


haha, no you won't get a refund. tesla is notorious for things like this, you get what you get when you hit the order button.


----------



## Talent (May 16, 2018)

kort677 said:


> haha, no you won't get a refund. tesla is notorious for things like this, you get what you get when you hit the order button.


lol yea, especially since i already took delivery. but don't i get a 30-day satisfaction guarantee? lol


----------



## crmatson (Mar 27, 2017)

I am curious about the Performance 0-60 time as well.

I heard about the mid-range battery so I was exploring the configuration page and noticed the new numbers. Intrigued!


----------



## km-nm (Jun 20, 2018)

I wonder if the AWD times improved as well. Maybe it's a v9 thing?


----------



## Talent (May 16, 2018)

I wonder if the improvements from hardware or software


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Talent said:


> I wonder if the improvements from hardware or software


My guess is: neither.

People are seeing 3.2-3.3s in real-world testing. I think Tesla is just updating their advertising to match reality.

But, that's just a guess.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

garsh said:


> My guess is: neither.
> 
> People are seeing 3.2-3.3s in real-world testing. I think Tesla is just updating their advertising to match reality.
> 
> But, that's just a guess.


Not sure about that, I've seen plenty of videos where people could only get the 3.5, give or take a tenth. Tesla's not one to advertise a 0-60 and not have it hit that time or go faster. If they advertised at 3.3 and your getting 3.5 some people would lose their minds...lol

I have a feeling it will do 3.0 now with the right conditions. I'm also extremely biased in my thinking because I just got my 2nd VIN and want mine to faster than all of yours...lol :tonguewink:


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Jay79 said:


> Not sure about that, I've seen plenty of videos where people could only get the 3.5, give or take a tenth.


Fred contacted Tesla, and Tesla has confirmed that there are no hardware or software changes.

https://electrek.co/2018/10/19/tesla-model-3-performance-advertised-0-60-mph-acceleration/

_We asked Tesla if the quicker acceleration time is due to updated software or hardware, but the automaker says that it is not the case._​​_The company decided to update the time to match what several reviewers and auto publications, like MotorTrend, have been getting: 3.3 seconds._​


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

garsh said:


> Fred contacted Tesla, and Tesla has confirmed that there are no hardware or software changes.
> 
> https://electrek.co/2018/10/19/tesla-model-3-performance-advertised-0-60-mph-acceleration/
> 
> _We asked Tesla if the quicker acceleration time is due to updated software or hardware, but the automaker says that it is not the case._​​_The company decided to update the time to match what several reviewers and auto publications, like MotorTrend, have been getting: 3.3 seconds._​


Well that's disappointing. Oh well, still plenty fast

I'm coming from a Ram 2500 Diesel so this will still feel like a rocket ship compared to my daily driver...lol


----------

